# lug nut wrench size



## Whitey (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the 16" polished wheels, on 2012 1LT. 
The owners manual say 100 lbs torque. I need to
purchase a new deep socket for my torque wrench
but cannot find the size listed anywhere. It looks like
around 18-19 mm. Can someone please advise.
TIA

******


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...are these what you're asking about?

More Information for RAYBESTOS 9982N


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

19mm for the OEM lugnuts.


----------



## Whitey (Sep 20, 2011)

19mm OK Thanks, what I was asking about.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

It's 15mm. I've rotated :rotate: my own tires already.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

19MM and 3/4"


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely 19mm, I had to pull the wheels off for rust-proofing. No way a 15mm would fit on there.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I just went in my garage to check, and I stand corrected.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yep 3/4 worked for me


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

doc03 said:


> 19MM and 3/4"


...exactly, because *19mm* = 0.748031", which is 'close enough' to *¾-inch* (0.75").


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Def 19mm


----------

